# mouse breeders!



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

How do you know when a female mouse is preg? I have recently got 3 females and 1 male, they are kept in my shed. 

I was just wondering how you can tell if one is preg? appart from the fatness when they are later on. Iv not seen the male try anything with a female yet. but i only go in once a day to change water and give them food.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

its really the belly you go one yes... close to time the mothers will nest build, but by then you will see the belly anyway

mice carry the babies for about 20 days, so you may not see anything for the first week or two, as they settle in

N


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

ok cheers. hope mine dont kill all their babies, iv heard its quite normal for them to do this the first time. 

My male mouse best get his act together soon, lol. He dont seem too interested in the girls.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, when i had my first snake food breeder mice in 1996.. i managed to get a Graham Norton of a male...

usless bugger never did anything to the ladies.. had to be replaced!

N


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Nerys said:


> i managed to get a Graham Norton of a male...
> N


Never heard that one before! Did he have a mildly entertaining patter too?


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

lol the bloke at one of the reps shops i go to, says he has just started a colony of mice, and also has a gay male mouse! il leave him a month or so, but if there no babies, il have to have a word with him lol.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Towards the end of the pregnancy you will really be able to tell, they really do balloon and waddle about looking humongous


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

oh beleive me you will know when the male is having his wicked way! ...usually involves lots of comotion and squeaking from the female. if you see the male lying on his back smoking a cigarette then you know the deed has been done : victory:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have four,1.3, mice and my male has been smoking a rather large cigar for a few days now. : victory:

The little buggers are only 7 weeks as well.

Getting some gerbils tomorrow as well.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont have mine in the house, so wouldnt hear squeeking lol. guess i just gota be patient, dunno how old mine are. they only the size of quite small mice.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine are lab mice so I don't know if they're bigger than pet ones!!!!
If you got yours from a petshop chances are they are over 6 weeks.
Two of my females are definately pregnant tho' so not too long and my little royal can have another feed.
I'm off to pick up my gerbils tonight. Only two left tho'.1 male and 1 female but I don't want to be overrun with gerbils.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah i wanted to get white lab mice, but i couldnt find any, so i just got some different coloured ones from pet shop.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> oh beleive me you will know when the male is having his wicked way! ...usually involves lots of comotion and squeaking from the female. if you see the male lying on his back smoking a cigarette then you know the deed has been done : victory:



That made me laugh for ages!


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

We picked up 4 females and 1 male yesterday to make up a 3rd colony and put on of the females in with our other normal colony (was 1.2 before) first couple of mins on of the other females was eyeing the new arrival up and trying to put her in her place, then the male came out and was soon trying to hump all 3 at the same time!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

lmao, i bet that was funny to watch!!! hope mine are doing the deed of darkness!


----------

